# help on new tires



## john g (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a 2005 with 17inch rims...What brand are the best tires for my gto?Would like some input,not for drag racing..Just street ....I have cooper tires now ,dont really like them so.....................thanks...:shutme


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Summer only or all seasons? I'm had very good experience with 2 sets of All-Seasons: Potenza 960AS and Conti DWS. I have a spare set of wheels with elchepo summer onlys and I sware the slid like crazy in the rain and don't even grip all that great in the dry.

I've heard really good things about Nitto for summer tires. Nice and sticky and 20k miles or so out of them.


----------



## john g (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks bro!!! Like the potenza s myself .... Will look into the conti tooo thx....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The Potenza had better try/wet traction and handling but the DWS was much better in the snow. The DWS also has a little more road noice, but with much more treadwear and $50+ less a tire I could look the other way. Differences were very small.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I've had good luck with Falken Azenis rt-615, Kumho Ecsta xs, Dunlop Star Specs, and so far so good on Nitto Nt05. They're all fine in the rain as long as you drive like your in rain. Obviously i swear by snow tires in the winter.


----------



## john g (Apr 11, 2010)

Will take a look at all of those too, thankfully no snow tires are needed , I live in south florida........Thanks much for all the input..... :shutme


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

First thing you have to decide is what application are you buying them for. Rain/snow/summer... In-climate weather; all season.... summer; then summer tread. Living in FL eliminates snow but you get a lot of rain. Make sure you get the proper rated tire; high speed. Discount Tire Directs site will rate the tires and applications. You can read their customer reviews. Personal preferences will vary from one to another you'll get as many recommendations as there are tires. After you decide on exactly what application you want then read reviews on them taking into consideration guys reviews on here.


----------



## john g (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks bro! I will do that , def. need summer/rain tires I guess... Got plenty of time still,to do some research......p.s.DATS A BAD ASS JUDGE
U HAVE , IM SURE U KNOW DAT ALREADY THOUGH...........


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*General Exclaim UHP*

Score well on Tire Racks Matrix...I got the Kumho Ecsta's as I have 18's and they were on sale for 86 bucks...

Do your research in the "survey" area on Tire Rack...there are 20+ sets to consider if you are running a UHP Summer...


Good Luck...

Greg


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

john g said:


> Will take a look at all of those too, thankfully no snow tires are needed , I live in south florida........Thanks much for all the input..... :shutme


Where in South Florida are you located? I live in Miami...nice to see another GTO from South Florida in here :cool


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the BF Goodrich KDW. I have had a few sets and they get good traction and shed the rain good too. By the way I live in NE Georgia and the weather is simular for most of the year with the exception of an occasional snow but that is what they make 4wd trucks for.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i've been back and forth a few times over the next set of tires i wanted, the Yokohama S.drive  is the one i've been looking for a tire in the South East Texas area. funny thing i was thinking of Yokohama S.drive for the front and some  Nitto NT-01  in the back.

i only take off at lights from time to time and i don't really corner too much. is this a bad idea? or should i go with all the same tire? i was thinking if it rains, the fronts will move the water and the rears follow that same path right?


----------

